# UFC 156: "The Reem" versus "Bigfoot" - who you got?



## NbleSavage (Feb 1, 2013)

On paper, this one looks like about as lop-sided a can-crushing event as can-crushing events get. Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva is a huge BJJ blackbelt. And....uh...well...I'm sure he's got lots of other nice qualities as well. 

Alistair "The Reem / Demolition Man" Overeem is a K1 GP champion and undefeated in MMA in 5 years. His takedown defense was good enough to keep Brock Lesnar (national champion wrestler) eating leather until he'd had his fill and needed a Coors to wash it down. I suspect Bigfoot will fair much the same. 

The Reem via brutal TKO in the clinch, 3:10 Rd 1.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 1, 2013)

Overeem by demolition.  won't even be close


----------



## R1rider (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea i think Overoid will end up winning, but i got Silva.  I love underdogs


----------



## Bodybuilder (Feb 1, 2013)

Silva will not be able to take reem down, easy tko for reem.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2013)

reem by death touch


----------



## getgains (Feb 1, 2013)

i hoping bigfoot i like that little fella


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 2, 2013)

Reem should win this one with a KO.


----------



## PFM (Feb 2, 2013)

Bodybuilder said:


> Silva will not be able to take reem down, easy tko for reem.



Brother I am all about the underdog too, but don't see it happening.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 2, 2013)

I think this is a good fight but a very bad match up for Bigfoot even with Reems cardio questions.  Im fond Antonios  style and technique, that said in this fight hes probably not going to score a double or single, hes totally fucked in the clinch, and standing outside Alistair is deadly for anyone.

Not fighter bashing here either,  but Reem is known for a wicked standing guilitine, Antonio has giantism and may not get that head back if Alistair decides to take it with him.  Thats serious, black belt or not physics is physics.  This could be dangerous for Antonio if Alistair decides to go head hunting.  He has to be careful just to survive and he will not have much of a size advantage.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 2, 2013)

I hope bigfoot wins..prob not gonna though


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 2, 2013)

My boy Overeem by knee to the face.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLzcGN7gXCM


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 2, 2013)

Reem, without a doubt .... that blockhead Silva is going to find out that there are other big boys in MMA and some of them are better than him. The advantage on his feet is clearly with Overeem and the advantage on the mat is again, clearly with Overeem.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## g0re (Feb 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLdum69UGrk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Horse meat cycles


----------



## g0re (Feb 3, 2013)

g0retekz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLdum69UGrk&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Horse meat cycles




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLdum69UGrk


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 3, 2013)

Who else picked Bigfoot with herm?


----------



## Yaya (Feb 3, 2013)

I did in chatbox the other nght..this thread i just hoped


----------



## g0re (Feb 3, 2013)

If reem wasn't such a cocky bastatd he could won, he looked great in the first two rounds.

I need me some horse meat.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 3, 2013)

fuckin reem.  got cocky as hell and had his hands at his hips the whole time.


----------



## R1rider (Feb 3, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Who else picked Bigfoot with herm?




Me holmes. I love underdogs and i hate Alastair overoid


----------



## R1rider (Feb 3, 2013)

Booyaa, Bigfoot got it done, took out Overoid


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 3, 2013)

roid got knocked the fuck out


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 3, 2013)

Did Frankie Edgar win?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 3, 2013)

Illtemper said:


> Did Frankie Edgar win?



no sir he did not


----------



## PFM (Feb 3, 2013)

I voted for Reem, but was rooting for The Foot...........with that cocky showboat shit I am glad he got knocked the fuck out.

Super Bowl today, going to see grown men acting like little bitches over making tackles and 1st downs.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 4, 2013)

Bloody Hell...Reem must have watched too many Muhammad Ali videos. Manos Aribas, Idoso!!


----------



## getgains (Feb 4, 2013)

see i knew the little fella would come thru i feel a infinity for him hes almost as ugly as me


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 4, 2013)

I think I need to stay away from predicting fights.... I suck.


Vette


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 4, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I think I need to stay away from predicting fights.... I suck.
> 
> 
> Vette



I'm on a 3-fight losing streak myself, Mate


----------

